# Electricity Interference Problem Issues in all Areas Who can't Get Very Good HDTV



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

I Think that there is an Electricity Interference Problem Issues as to why all of US can't get a very good HDTV signals in the USA
Everyone Should be able to recieve HDTV via a small indoor antenna, but with the Electricity Interference Problem issues we have to have an big rooftop Tv antenna, and sometimes the big rooftop antenna won't help it.

Everyone in the USA needs to call you Local Electricity Power Company and let them come out and check if the power cable connections are tight and not damaged and or etc.
Everyone Please share this info with all friends and family and or your neighbors

TELL THEM SOMETHING LIKE THIS

I having a Electricity Interference Problem.
And as a result i having problems receiving a good TV Picture & or No
Picture at all on my TV Set.
I heard that the Electricity interference could be on your Utility Poles
outside, I heard that you would need to send out a repair crew to my
location and to bring an meter and small directional antenna and locate
the interference source. I heard that always in this case that you would
need to check to make sure all of the Power cable connections are not
loose on the poles, & check to make sure that the insulators are not
crack, & check to make sure that the resistors and other components are
not deteriorated and or replace them and or Fix any other Problem who is
causing the interfernece.

Also check out this website to read further about the power Interference Problem Issues at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=1592136#post1592136 & http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=193429 & http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=190063&perpage=20&pagenumber=2 & http://www.kyes.com/antenna/interference/tvibook.html 
And also Check out http://www.richardgrayspowercompany.com/index2.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

And sometimes the Electricity Interference Problem maybe several miles away
We need to make sure these issues get all fixed, so we can all receive good HDTV signals


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Electrical interference only occurs in the VHF band, especially on channels 2-5. Most DTV broadcasts are on UHF where the chance of EI is nill. Interference on DTV UHF is mostly from co and adjacent channel interference between DTV stations and Analog Stations. Once the transition finishes most interference in the UHF band will be diminished.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Spurious emissions are responsible for a lot of the world's problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Those spurious emissions also affect the Upstream portion of cable modem service since they also use a portion of the spectrum below ch-2, from about 20-40 MHz range. Ever had packet loss on your cable modem. Likely caused by these electrical bursts.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

HDTV isn't the only casualty of power line interference either. Ham radio operators have been victims of this for years now, and the ARRL and FCC has finally gotten around to making power companies pay attention to this.

here's the letter the FCC writes to your power company (in the USA):
http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/fcc_utility_letter.html

You can include a copy of that letter as well in your complaint.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Spurious Emissions also cause unwanted pregnancies!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Uh, that was the oblique point of my earlier post.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Spurious Emissions are causing Mars to pass closer than ever this year. but this was covered in another thread!! ")


----------

